# Gewicht > Ondergewicht >  Geholpen willen worden..

## Asakura

Hallo iedereen

Ik ben een jongen van bijna 17 jaar. Ik meet 1m86 en ik weeg 68kg. Vorig jaar deze tijd woog ik ongeveer 85kg, dus ik ben op een jaar tijd een stuk vermagerd. Maar ik vind van mezelf dat ik niet meer normaal eet. Hieronder is een patroon dat ik dagelijks volg.

's Morgens:
Een dubbele boterham met een klein beetje confituur of smeerkaas;
Een stuk fruit zoals een appel.

's Middags:
Een dubbele boterham met hetzelfde als bij het ontbijt;
Een tas verse soep;
Een stuk fruit.

's Avonds:
Een gewoon avondmaal klaargemaakt door één van men ouders;
Een stuk fruit.

En dat is het dus voor die dag, voor de rest prop ik me gewoon vol met allerlei light-dranken en thee met zoetstoffen. Ik verlies nog steeds gewicht en dat wil ik niet. Ik wil gewoon op mijn gewicht blijven nu.

Kan er mij iemand vertellen hoe ik hier iets aan kan doen zonder enige medische hulp? Ik wil dit zelf oplossen zonder er iemand bij te betrekken. Daarnaast wil ik ook weten wat een gezonde jongen van 17 jaar eet op een dag.

Hopelijk kan iemand mij helpen. 

Alvast bedankt

----------


## sietske763

volgens mij moet je eerst de zoetstoffen en light dranken laten staan en gewoon goede suikers in je eten en drinken (bv rietsuiker)
je krijgt dan meer kcal. binnen en je eet/drinkt stukken gezonder,
zoetstoffen (bv aspartaam) zijn erg slecht!!
voor de rest weet ik niet hoe een voedingspatroon voor een 17 jarige eruit ziet maar zeker weten dat er nog meer reacties komen

----------


## dotito

Ik zou zeggen dat je verkeerd en te weinig eet.

Hier heb je enkele tips.

Bvb:

S'morgens: Trage koolhydraten zoals havermout met een banaan. (Eventueel mag je er ook nog honing bij doen. GEEN BRUINE SUIKER!)

10 uurtje: Een boterham met mager beleg zoals kip, kalkoen, tonijn... Als dat niet lukt minimum een potje yoghurt of nog beter platte kaas.

S'middags: Een paar dubbele boterhammen met hetzelfde soort beleg. (Niemand die gaat zeggen dat je je boterham met confituur of choco moet laten, maar combineer dat met iets gezond) Een tas soep is altijd gezond om de nodige vitaminen te krijgen, maar je gaat er niet direct van bijkomen.

4 uurtje: Eveneens nog een boterham of iets wat je maag een beetje vult met het bovengenoemde beleg. Wat je ook wel kunt gebruiken zijn gezonde vetten die bvb vind in pindakaas.

Avondeten: Zal je moeten eten wat de pot schaft. Maar een voorbeeld van een gezonde maaltijd zou kunnen zijn: Volkoren spaghetti, bruine rijst met kip en broccoli, veel gevogelte en vette vis,...

Wat je ook nog kan doen is s'avonds in plaats van chips of koeken te nemen platte kaas eten daar deze traag verteren en je lichaam er een hele nacht mee door kan.

En niet vergeten te bewegen je wilt bijkomen maar er waarschijnlijk ook wel nog goed willen uitzien. Sporten helpt de spiermassa opbouwen.

Het is een hele boterham maar je moet meerdere keren per dag eten anders krijg je nooit de nodige calorieën binnen. (Minstens 5 keer)

P.s.: Laat die light producten maar achterwege je zit nog in volle groei, dus je lichaam kan alle (gezonde) calorieën gebruiken.


Groetjes Do  :Wink:

----------


## A.Mels

> Hallo iedereen
> 
> Ik ben een jongen van bijna 17 jaar. Ik meet 1m86 en ik weeg 68kg. Vorig jaar deze tijd woog ik ongeveer 85kg, dus ik ben op een jaar tijd een stuk vermagerd. Maar ik vind van mezelf dat ik niet meer normaal eet. Hieronder is een patroon dat ik dagelijks volg.
> 
> 's Morgens:
> Een dubbele boterham met een klein beetje confituur of smeerkaas;
> Een stuk fruit zoals een appel.
> 
> 's Middags:
> ...


 Hoi,

Volgens mij eet je best wel eenzijdig, 2x hetzelfde beleg op brood... En wàt eet je voor warme maaltijd. Is die goed samengesteld? (heb je een voorbeeld?)
Eet je vette vis 2x in de week? Of 1x vet (zalm, tonijn, ansjovis, sardientjes, alléén IJsselmeerpaling, de rest van de paling is teveel vervuild, makreel ) en 1x schol, schar of kabeljauw e.d. Kan je ook doen. Tonijn i.v.m. vervuiling liefst 1x per 2 maanden.

's Morgens op brood op beide boterhammen een lekkere plak 40+ kaas of volle geitenkaas. Geitenkaas is beter voor de darmen en is dus lichtverteerbaar.
Gekookt eitje erbij, wat fruit.
Pindakaas ook prima, kan je er niet tegen dan Tahin = sesampasta, gezond met goede vetten, bij de Natuurwinkel.
Cracker erbij met goede jam, b.v. aardbeienjam en daarop verse aardbeien.
Als je tegen melk kunt, een glas halfvolle melk, koffie of thee.

's Middags 3 boterhammen. Neem je ze mee dan is het handig om toch weer voor kaas te kiezen, notenpasta (Natuurwinkel), appelstroop, banaan, gebakken ei, vleeswaren, maar niet teveel. Smeerkaas is minder goed door de smeltzouten die gebruikt worden. Maar als je dat heel lekker vindt... oké.

's Avonds: gevarieerd. 2 ons groenten, aardappelen met jus, stukje vlees,
75gr. is al voldoende, meestal tussen 100 en 125 gr. Afwisselen met vis.
Lekker zelfgemaakt (vraag je moeder) sausje over de bloemkool, broccoli, wortelen. 1 x per week zilvervliesrijst, pasta, bonen. Sla met veel olijfolie extra vierge met o.a verse ananas, blokjes kaas, ham, tomaat, bosui enz.

Toetjes: schaaltje halfvolle yoghurt met fruit en scheutje Roosvicee of Diksap.
Of een zelfgemaakt iets van vla of wat dan ook. Karnemelkse pap, havermoutpap, er is zoveel....

Tussendoortjes: karnemelk, thee, koffie met een koekje ietsje honing of suiker, blokje pure chocolade, crackertje, volkoren beschuitje, fruit, walnoten
(supergezond Omega 3 ), andere soorten noten, pinda's.

Ook van mijn kant goede raad: gebruik geen zoetstoffen! Want je hoeft toch niet te lijnen? Je wilt aankomen, ik begrijp dus niet waarom je ze gebruikt....
Geen light dranken meer, dat is zo ongezond. Neem niet meer dan 1 glas cola per dag, daar zitten al 7 klontjes suiker in...daar kom je wel van aan.
Overigens frisdranken zijn niet gezond, dus zeer matig daarmee. Water is ook heel goed.

Je kunt in je warm eten werken met roomboter, olijfolie, zure room, crème fraîche, slagroom. Maar ook weer met mate.

En...ga zelf eens in de supermarkt en Natuurwinkel kijken wat er allemaal is en wat gezond is natuurlijk.

Blijf bewegen, sporten, wandelen fietsen, allemaal goed.

Heb je nog vragen of wil je een lekker recept, dan hoor ik het wel van je.

succes, groet,
Annette

----------


## floris

hallo, ik lees net wat je eet, dat is belachelijk weinig, en zeker op jou leeftijd.
ten eerste moet een mens 6x per dag eten. 
3x is van voor de oorlog.
en op die leeftijd moet je toch wel aan een boterham of 20 per dag denken en 2 liter melk, en de rest.
hou jij nu eet, is het dieet van iemand die 80 jaar is.
echt je eet veel te weinig.

voorbeeld.
ik ben nu 43 jaar. en eet 10 tot 12 boterhammen en avond eten en nog wat troep om netjes op gewicht te blijven, oja ik ben 1.86 meter lang.

toen ik zo oud was als jou at ik het volgende.

30 boterhammen en warm eten en troep zoals mac donald en chips en chocolade ( de hele reep).
en dan nog had ik moeite om netjes op gewicht te blijven.
dus ik zou toch meer gaan eten.

----------


## floris

ps nog even dit,
ik heb uit gerekend dat jij ongeveer 1500 calorien eet.
een man heeft bij een lui leven er 2500 nodig
en bij een zware baan en sport, dus aktief leven 3000 calorien.

dus als je lui ben moet je nog 10 boterhammen meer eten.
en als je aktief ben moetje er nog 15 boterhamen bij doen.

uiteraard kan je het brood vervangen voor iets anders, het is maar een voorbeeld.

----------

